# Sticky  Important Topics



## Lupin

*Freshwater Species and Compatibility*
*General*
Dyeing and Hybridization Issues
Fish Coloration Terms and Definition
Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart
Freshwater Species Reference
List of Restricted Species-USA and Canada

*Anabantids*
Anabantids/Labyrinth Fish
Mythbuster: Do bettas really live in "tiny" puddles? 

*Brackish Water*
Brackish Water Fish

*Characins*
Characins
Tetras and their Rare yet Unique Morphs

*Cichlids*
Cichlids

*Cyprinids and Atherinids*
Cyprinids
Rainbowfish

*Invertebrates*
Mystery Snail Erosion

*Livebearers*
Livebearers


----------

